# Teeth cleaning?



## Ziva Fl (Aug 4, 2014)

My 2yr old will not stand for any brushing of her teeth Be it finger or brush She is deathly allergic to poultry Not really deathly but is deffinately allergic When I got her at 7mos was told by previous owner no chicken! Gave her some scrambled eggs for 3 days at breakfast Not even thinking eggs are chicken!!!!! She developed a hot spot and took her to the Vet $250 later after sedative shaving and injection have learned my lesson plus the discomfort for her What can she chew on to help in the cleaning of her teeth? Thanks to all that can reply PS Can't believe I feed her eggs 1 1/2yrs ago not thinking it was chicken!!!:hammer::hammer:


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

What about turkey? Turkey necks would be good. Knuckle bones and ribs from younger animals. Some say don't feed ribs...just an FYI. 

Should do the trick.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You can give them bull pizzle sticks (= beef), trachea tubes and chips (= beef), or antlers (= elk). Raw beef neck bones are also an option if you do bones. You can get the dried pizzles and tracheas at Bestbullysticks.com; Costco also sells pizzles (but theirs stink more than the ones from Best Bullysticks).

I try have the teeth professional cleaned by the vet when the dog has to go under anesthesia for anything else. My 2 y.o. dog had a minor surgery on a rectal polyp last year...so we had his teeth cleaned at the same time. We were already doing the bloodwork and the anesthesia, so the tooth cleaning cost well under $50 extra. I'm not crazy about putting them under _just_ to clean the teeth though, given all that can go wrong with anesthesia.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Dental chew toys an option?


----------



## Ziva Fl (Aug 4, 2014)

*Turkey necks?*

Isn't Turkey poultry? If she is allergic to chicken don't want to try her on turkey She has been fine with Boars Head bologna 1pc in her food once daily Her diet consists of 1can of tuna fish and Taste of the Wild salmon along with fresh sweet potatoes broccoli cauliflower and fresh cooked carrots 2 times a day Have given her some stew beef boiled and her stools were softer than normal She is doing fine on her food but need suggestions on something she can chew on without upsetting her diet I apologize for being so descriptive but I want the best for her Thanks to all again Curt


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey, Curt,
I have the same problem. Have you tried lamb breast?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Actually the protein in chicken muscle is different from the protein in eggs. It's not the same thing. So it's entirely possible to be allergic to one and not the other.


----------

